# Tung oil questions



## Dario (Jul 5, 2005)

I love Tung oil...though it takes time to finish I really think it is worth it.

Anyone mix their own who can share their FASTER drying Tung oil recipe?  I am also looking for recipe for DEEPER penetration Tung oil...if I can get both in one recipe,I'll be a happy camper.

Where do you buy your Tung oil?

What's the best brand you can recommend for the pre-mixed Tung oil?

Thank you


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 5, 2005)

I use Waterlox straight from the can


----------



## Fangar (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I love Tung oil...though it takes time to finish I really think it is worth it.
> 
> Anyone mix their own who can share their FASTER drying Tung oil recipe?  I am also looking for recipe for DEEPER penetration Tung oil recipe...if I can get both in one recipe,I'll be a happy camper.
> ...



Dario,

I buy mine a lowe's.  It is Formby's brand which I like.  They sell it is both gloss and satin.  As far as faster drying time, and deeper penetration, not sure there.  I don't have any issues with the depth of penetration, and drying time seems to be quite quick.  I assume you are working it into your turning projects while they are spinning.  I use it on a lot of candle sticks, and turned lamps that I make when I don't want a super high gloss finish, but a nice sheen and to wet the grain.

James


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 5, 2005)

Dario, I don't know if you've read Russ' articles on finishes or not, but the one about Tung Oil is here http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/finish6.shtml. He talks about how to mix it to improve penetration and he also talks about drying times. I use a three part mixture of Tung Oil, BLO and Polyurethane, but I've not been real happy with it on pens. It takes too long and too many coats for my liking, and I'm not all that convinced of it's water resistant properties (sweaty hands). It works great for my furniture pieces though.


----------



## Dario (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone used "TURPENOID" to dilute Tung oil?  I read about turpentine and since this is a turpentine substiture (for oil paintings), I am wondering it it will work with Tung oil too.

FYI I have a 1.5 gallon of it in my garage and wondering if I can put it to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 5, 2005)

> I buy mine a lowe's.  It is Formby's brand which I like.
> James



Sorry James, Formby's is a tung oil finish which contains no tung oil. Talk about truth in adverstising.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 5, 2005)

You can get deeper penetration and a faster cure time by thinning the Tung Oil. 

Which thinner depends on how fast you want it to evaporate. Mineral Spirits or Turopentine are the common thinners. Kerosene evaporates more slowly, and VM&P Naptha is faster. The Naptha could be the better thinner for a friction type application that is done on the lathe.

The turpentine substitute is unscented mineral sproits with a little Pine Oil addes for aroma, so there is no reason for not using it. Just be aware of what it is - Mineral Spirits.

A good source for a good quality Tung Oil is Swing Paints. See it at

http://www.swingpaints.com/1802.htm

Ron is correct, the closest the Formby's ever got to real Tung Oil is the name on the label. However, some of these commercial products do contain some small quantity of varnish resins, and those resins might be a dirivative from Tung or Linseed oils.

For a premixed Tung Oil product, it doesn't get any better than Waterlox. 
Gillespie's is a less expensive alternative, if you can find it.
Or, you can mix your own.


----------



## Dario (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you very much Russ...I will check all those that you mentioned.

I've seen, printed and read your article even before I started woodturning and lost it some how.  It is on its own binder and I know it is buried in my files somewhere.  I remember using that as my weekend readings when I'm visiting my in-laws 2 years back.  Great article but just a bit concerned if the products/brands mentioned there are still "current" if you know what I mean.

Can't imagine that I am now "talking" to the author himself.  I am very honored.

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Fangar (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 5, 2005)

It is good to know that somebody reads this stuff. [][]

None of the finishes have changed, only how the manufacturers label and advertise them. 

I have been relocating the finishing articles to my website and rewriting some of them. The latest versions and some additions are at

http://www.woodturnerruss.com/FinishingSecrets.html


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 5, 2005)

Fangar,
It's the results that count. Use the finishing product that you like, and don't worry about what's in it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 5, 2005)

tung oil: pre-mixed? finish?  Tung oil, used pure isn't mixed with anything. Products sold as 'tung oil finish', even Formby's have tung oil with other ingrediants like thinners, silicone, drying agents, etc. Formby's does (or, at least has in the past) sold pure tung oil, I have bought it. Of course, you are free to mix whatever you want with whatever. What do you intend to mix with your tung oil? BTW, it is a tough, moisture resistant finish used pure. It is long lasting and can be reapplied. I'm not sure if it will give the type of high sheen sought by many for pens. I have used it on gunstocks for a durable low-gloss finish, and can attest to it's durability.


----------



## Chuck Hans (Jul 5, 2005)

Dario if you want deep penetration have you thought of using a vacuum  to pull the tung oil into your blanks? I use this all the time only with wood stabalizers or sometimes poly. It removes the air in the cells of the wood and replaces it with the poly ,or in your case tung oil. I just use a pint canning jar with a tube soldered into the lid and drop in the blanks and cover them with enough poly to cover them, screw on the top and pull a vacuum on the jar. You will see immedaitely that the air is being removed from the wood, it foams like mad depending on thew type wood that you are using. leave them for a half an hour, then remove and let dry.


----------



## johnhart (Jul 5, 2005)

Dario,
I just brought some Naptha home tonight to try this very thing.  It is my understanding that this really works for expedited drying and excellent for penetration.  I'm trying it tomorrow...I'll let you know


----------



## Dario (Jul 6, 2005)

John,

Thanks..I will wait for the results.

Dario


----------

